# Dragon Quest III Remake (Snes) - Translation is pretty much complete



## Rod (Feb 28, 2009)

EDIT: IT'S OUT! Go to Romhacking.net for the patch. Follow the instruction in the readme closely, and you'll have no problem.


Dragon Quest overdose, yay! If you're too lazy to read all of this post, just jump to the end of it.







_Japanese (and only) boxart_

Dragon Quest III Reprise was released for the Super Famicom in December 1996, and it's a remake of the original 1988 Dragon Warrior III. The game also received a GBC version, based on the SNES remake but with simpler graphics and sound. Storywise, it is a prequel to Dragon Warrior I and II.





_Title screen_

The game is remembered for being one the prettiest of the series at its time, as well as being released somewhat late on the Super Famicom's life cycle, with the N64 already out. (Though the Super Famicom actually lived WAY longer than the Snes did, with games being released on 97, 98, and even 2000)









One of the other thing that we on the western side remembered when seeing this game was the fact that it was NEVER completely translated to English! There had been 3 or 4 other translation projects, but all of them ended up dying at some point. Most recently, Romhacking.net user DaMarsMan said he was leading the project, and guess what: the patch's almost complete! The translation and hacking has already been done, they've spent the last few months with beta testing, and the tentative release date of the patch is *February 28 2009* - Why, cor blimey, that's *TODAY*!









Yeah, and well, that's as far as I know! Now I'm here pumped and hyped, waiting for the translation to come out! If you're as psyched as I am, you can check the tl's pages as well!

The project page on Romhacking.net (no, there are no ROMs there, you lazy bum!)
DQ3r Thread @ Romhacking's forums



And the obligatory SLIME to end it all:


----------



## Depravo (Mar 1, 2009)

Yay! Just tried it and it's good. I would never have known about it were it not for this topic. Cheers!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2009)

With this, the streets of rage 3 retranslation and the phantasy star hacks/retranslations I am never going to get time for new games.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ultratech87 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, this game is awesome! Definitely worth anybody's time should they decide to play it.


----------



## SecretChao428 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well this game seems to follow the basic Translation to the Game Boy Color version, but also some of the reality basics from DeJap's translation, which is aways a good sign that this will be one people will play, and if I herd this right, there will a finial release that will fix the minor bugs, some untranslated stuff, and code fixes that will make the game more stable.

And to make notes to this, he might be in the process of redoing the translation and the code for DQ6 in the near future for this consule since NoProgress left quite a few things out and added some unnecessary parts of the game, and left the Debug part untranslated which is probably a problem to speak of things.


----------

